# What time of day to treat with an oxalic acid vaporizer?



## Harmony Acres (Jun 7, 2015)

I've seen many articles and videos on this treatment. If you do it during the day, half the hive could be out foraging. Why not do this treatment at night when everyone's home?


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

I suppose you could do it at night however I am a day person myself, I like treating my hives with OAV in the cool morning hours when the entrances are less obstructed with bees and the working conditions are more tolerable, I try to avoid working in the heat of the day if possible.


----------



## Harmony Acres (Jun 7, 2015)

Yeah or early morning, doesn't matter both times the bees are all in. Just seems if you treat during the day, you don't treat the whole hive.


----------



## Hogback Honey (Oct 29, 2013)

When I treat I get up nice and early before the bees are out flying. Block off the entrance and vaporize. I guess you could do it at night, but I'd think it would upset them more since it it night time. Ever go out to your hives at night and look into the entrance and NOT have a guard bee, or 4 or a dozen, come after you.


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

I agree with early morning as the best time, if it fits in your schedule. As Hogback mentioned, I like to get to the yard just before sunrise and block off all the entrances first before the bees become active. They are all in the hives and you don't have as many bearding bees or guard bees to deal with as you would treating in the evening. 

Plus, as you work through the the hives the sun is coming up so you can actually see what you're doing. Much easier for me than trying to fumble around in the dark doing the treatments.


----------



## MichiganMike (Mar 25, 2014)

I do mine early morning.


----------



## Jadeguppy (Jul 19, 2017)

Are you early morning guys removing the honey supers first?


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Jadeguppy said:


> Are you early morning guys removing the honey supers first?


I do early morning but I’m treating after I’ve pulled my supers. I hope those who still have supers on either remove them or place a vapor block. I would not worry about those bees that are not treated during the actual vaporization as the OA will still be in the hive upon their return.


----------



## dudelt (Mar 18, 2013)

Do it when it is most convenient for you. The mites are not fond of mature foraging bees. Most of the mites are on nurse bees, which don't leave the hive, or under cappings. No matter what time of day you vaporize, you will get good results. The OA continues to work for about 3 days after a treatment so the mites that are on foragers will be exposed too.


----------



## psm1212 (Feb 9, 2016)

I treat at night. As with most things, it makes it more difficult to work in the dark, but it is a pretty simple and managable process. Treating at night fits my work schedule best.


----------



## e-spice (Sep 21, 2013)

Mike Gillmore said:


> I agree with early morning as the best time, if it fits in your schedule. .... Much easier for me than trying to fumble around in the dark doing the treatments.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MikeJ (Jan 1, 2009)

:s I hear bees like to crawl at night....


----------



## dudelt (Mar 18, 2013)

MikeJ said:


> :s I hear bees like to crawl at night....


They are not crawling... those are the bees that are sleepwalking! 

There is no research that I am aware of showing there is a better time of day to treat with OAV. If I am using a wand type applicator I much prefer to do it first thing in the morning so I can avoid all the bees coming and going. If I am using a Provap 110, any time of day works just fine.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

I vote for early am. Although I am not a morning person, the bees aren't either. Much easier shoving a foreign object through their front door when most are still "sleeping" J


----------



## vdotmatrix (Apr 5, 2014)

I live in Northern Virginia. Early morning is not early enough unless it is below 60 degrees or around there and the bees are still home..my bees seem to be up and out...I have been wainting until around4pm 5pm when they are all home. I want everyone to be home when I vaporize OA......


----------



## MJC417 (Jul 26, 2008)

I get slightly higher mite drop counts with evening treatments. Foragers also return to the hive with mites if they have been robbing this time of year.


----------

